# Waterwheel Inn - Aberdeen - June 2013



## Voodoo (Jun 2, 2013)

The Waterwheel Inn is/was a hotel and restaurant in the Bieldside area of Aberdeen. The original building dates back to 1600's where it was used as a watermill. More recently it was a hotel with approx 20 rooms and a few bar and restaurant areas.

The building closed as a part of the Aberdeen bypass plans and had planning permission for a several homes to be built in the area but plans have been deferred due to oppositions to the plans.

Earlier this year I drove past and saw several caravans in the carpark so it wasn't a surprise to find the inside mostly trashed and several large holes punched through the walls.

The place is very insecure so I expect it only to get worse over time.

I bumped into another explorer whilst there but never exchanged names, but seemed friendly enough.




























The optics were still in place



Gypo visits evident.



How the place got its name



Merry Xmas!



Someone got lucky... or maybe not so lucky...


----------

